# Solved: safe_mode_include_dir



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

Does anyone now how to set safe_mode_include_dir? The function file_exists() appears to not be working because of this security issue described on this page:

http://us.php.net/file_exists

Thanks.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can set it in your php.ini file (or httpd.conf if you're on an Apache server)


----------



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks Brendan! I got the desired result by installing a WordPress plugin.


----------

